# Linzess causing kidney / flank pain



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi,

has anyone encountered this or know why it would happen? After taking Linzess on Friday my kidneys were really sore this whole weekend, like someone had done a ton of kidney punches on me.

The twist is that I had my right kidney successfully operated on for hydronephrosis a long while back. It works very well but has been a bit sore of late (prior to taking the Linzess). However my left kidney is 100% normal but it was hurting the most over the weekend. Really weird. Anyone else?

AFAICT from the lit, kidney function should be irrelevant to Linzess:



> Renal Impairment
> 
> Linzess has not been specifically studied in patients who have renal impairment. Renal impairment is not expected to affect clearance of the parent drug or its metabolite because linaclotide has low systemic availability following oral administration and is metabolized within the gastrointestinal tract [see Use in Specific Populations (8.6)].


from http://www.drugs.com/pro/linzess.html.

Pete


----------

